# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Nazizmi

## Seminarist

Ne kete teme desha te diskutonin ata, qe kane nje njohuri te sado pakte per kete pune.
I lutem atyre, qe ndihen komunista, apo qe kane ndonje ndjenje anti gjermane ne pergjithesi, te mos nderhyjne fare.

1)A eshte nazizmi ky qe paraqitet sot ne bote...?

2)Ku e ka burimin dhe synimin teoria naziste..?

3)Perse deshtoi nazizmi..?

4)Cfare mendoni per lideret naziste..?

5)Shqiptaret dhe nazistat..!

E theksoj edhe njehere, se nuk dua te fuse hundet ndonje, qe i dhembin syte nga kjo fjale, dhe se dua vetem te di, se c' opinione ka..

Po ashtu i lutem edhe atyre, qe jane hobista te nazizmit, pa e njohur ate, ose duke shprehur anet qesharake te saj, duan te duken garipa, mundesisht te mos marrin pjese...

----------


## tiziana

Sikur t'i shtojme edhe nje pike te gjashte temes tende?

6)Feja dhe nazizmi 

 "Hitler... kishte si zv.kancelier nje katolik,Franc vonPapen, dhe ky qe diten e pare te regjimit bente propagande te gjithe katolikeve qe te mbeshtesnin Rajhun e ri.Ne cdo pjese te Rajhut degjohej vetem von Papen qe nxiste besimtaret qe te besonin verberisht Adolf Hitlerin."

 "Ne fillim te vitit 1933, enti i aksionit dhe  mendimit katolik ne gjermani, qe atehere udhehiqej nga [Franc] von Papen, beri kete lajmerim zyrtar:' Ne katoliket gjermane duhet ta mbrojme me gjithe forcen dhe me bindje te plote Adolf Hitlerin dhe qeverine e tij.Dashuria e tij per atdheun... energjia dhe mençuria e tij na prekin jashte mase.... Katoliket gjermane duhet te kene nje rol aktiv ne ndertimin e Rajhut te trete'.

 Franz von Papen kontriboi nen firmosjen e nje akordi mes qeverise naziste qe ai i sherbente dhe Vatikanit. Ky akord u firmos ne 20 korrik 1933.Nje komunikate speciale pohonte:
Kardinali dhe sekretari i shtetit Pacelli sot i ka dorezuar zv. cancelierit von Papen " la Gran Croce dell Ordine Piano"...
..zv.kancelieri nga ana e tij i ka dhuruar nje shenmeri prej porcelani te bardhe nga Meissen si dhurate nga qeveria e Rajhut... Ne te gjitha dhuratat ishte shkruar:" Ne kujtim te akordit me Rajhun 1933". 
 --------- te  gjitha citimet jane marre nga libri Franc von Papen- His Life and Times  i  H. W. Blood-Ryan.-----------

----------


## Seminarist

Faleminderit!

Mesa duket  i paske ndjekur mire artikujt e mi fetare.
Shume mire lete perfshihet edhe feja ne kete diskutim, por gjithshka sipas rradhes...Le te sqarohet mire, se kush dhe cfare jane nazistat, qellimet dhe synimet etyre, dhe pse ishte ose s'ishte i drejte ideali i tyre.
Qe ne fillim ke shfaqur mossimpatine tende per kete levizje poltike, arsyet e te ciles mund te jene te shumellojshme, dhe si per te shprehur dicka tjeter, qe se ben ne forumet perkatese, solle dhe piken e fundit. Keshtu me bem te ndihem pergjigja jote.

Kardinali dhe sekretari i shtetit te vatikanit Pacelli, ose me mire Eugenio Pacelli, eshte papa i mevonshem Piu i Xll-te, i perfolur kaq shume per heshtje ndaj reformave gjermane, per te cilin une personalisht kam nje simpati te vecante, jo se e njoh fare mire, apo se jam biografi i tij, por per disa arsye te tjera...

Pra le te vazhdojme, por sipas rradhes, dhe jo nga fundi...

----------


## Seminarist

Nje mendim dhe opinion, qe i mungon forumit.

Le te jemi me te hapur...thjesht informacion..

----------


## Estella

Historia eshte shume e koklavitur ne cdo ane qe ta hedhesh secili e kethen nga ana e vet.
eshte njesoj sikur te thuash se ne Shqipetaret i mundem gjermanet ne luften e dyte boterore. Kete kemi mesuar ne historine e shqiperise. Historia boterore thote se gjermanet u terhoqen per arsye te tjera.
 Nuk dua te dal nga tema po e le ketu....

----------


## antitheos

ej klod qka mendon a kanë qenë inspirim për naziznin gjerman dy veprat e nietzsche-s "mbinjeriu" dhe "vullneti për fuqi" ?

----------


## antitheos

A ke ndëgjuar për "SSskanderbeg-un" nese po shkruaj diqka për ta?

----------


## Seminarist

Une vete mendoj, se Nietzsche ndikoi filosofine naziste, pamvaresishte se shume e mohojne kete fakt.

Kam lexuar dicka per levizjen SSkanderbeg, ne nje forum tjeter qe s'me kujtohet, por po pate ndonje shkrim te tyre sille..,pse jo!

Une, nje nga gjerat qe dija, kur e fillova temen, ishte se do te kishte pake pjesemarrje ne kete teme, per arsye te mosnjohjes dhe jo te mosinteresit.

Shume gjera sot merren si te qena nga te thenat, dhe jo njohuria personale, e lire.

Megjithate, te moskeqkuptohemi...., une e kam nje Fuehrer-in tim, Krishtin. Kushdo qe i bie ndesh, ketij Mbinjeriut qe Nicja dhe bota po e kerkon prej kohesh, me ka rene ndesh edhe mua...

Thjesht informacion, ose me mire mireinformim!

----------


## zarathustra

Antitheos te pershendes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PO HITLERI ESHTE SUPER I NDIKUAR NGA NIETZSCHE
E KAM LEXUAR DIKU SE KA QENE SHKRIMTARI I TIJ I PREFERUAR.
GJITHMONE E VINTE TE DASHUREN E TIJ EVA BRAUN T`I LEXONTE DICKA NGA" AI"
SEPSE TE MOS HARROJME QE HITLER KA QENE NJE GJENI
GJENIU I EPOKES SE TIJ.......AI DO TE SHKELQENTE PATJETER DIKU
SEPSE GJITHE PERPARIMI I BOTES VJEN NGA NJEREZIT QE I PERSHTASIN BOTEN VETES DHE JO ATO QE I BINDEN...
KUPTOHET NUK JAM SIMPATIZANTE E FURRAVE TE GAZIT...POR TEORIA E NAZIZMIT ESHTE ME E PELQYERA NGA TE GJITHE -IZMAT E TJERE...........
MUND TE KUPTOHET SHUME MIRE NQSE LEXON"WILL TO POWER"
APO NE CDO LIBER TE NICES SHFAQET DHE NXJERR KOKE "AI "
QE QENDRON 6000 KEMBE PERTEJ NJERIUT DHE KOHES "ZARATHUSTRA"
lIDERET NAZISTE????????????
SIDOQOFTE NJEREZIT NUK MUND T`I NJOHESH KURRE PLOTESISHT POR ME SA KAM LEXUAR ATO JANE NJEREZ TE AFTE DHE BESNIKE NDAJ IDEALEVE.
NDERSA LIDHJET SHQIPTARO-NAZISTE JANE QESHARAKE
SEC ISHIN CA CUNA DHE CA FEMRA QE DOLEN NGA SHTEPITE (SIC DUKET ISHIN TE PAPUNE)DHE JETONIN MALEVE
NAZISTET KURRE NUK KANE PASUR NDERMEND TE USHTROJNE TERROR NE SHQIPERI...PER TO SHQIPERIA ISHTE THJESHT RRUGE KALIMI...LE QE NE JEMI DHE RRACA ARIANE OSE SUPERIORE
NDAJ SYNIMET E TYRE S`ISHIN ATO QE U PROKLAMUAN
NUK DUA TE BEJ POLITIKE POR CA GJERA JANE EVIDENTE....
NAZIZMI ESHTE UTOPIK KJO DIHET ASHTU SI DHE KOMUNIZMI...
JANE TE PAREALIZUESHEM NDAJ DESHTOJNE
MUA PER VETE ME PELQEN TE MENDOJ PER NAZIZMIN
PER LUFTE VULLNET PUSHTET

----------


## Seminarist

Also sprach zarathustra...???!!!

Jawohl, sehr schoen! Po me tutje a ka?

Pyetjet jane pse i ose nuk i pelqeni ket' levizje dhe personalitete?

----------


## fotjon

http://www.nazi-lauck-nsdapao.com/nazi.htm

http://www.nazi-lauck-nsdapao.com/eng-uk-list.htm

http://www.kosovo.com/skenderbeyss.html

...
http://fotjon.hollosite.com/files/links.htm

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Antitheos te pershendes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PO HITLERI ESHTE SUPER I NDIKUAR NGA NIETZSCHE
> E KAM LEXUAR DIKU SE KA QENE SHKRIMTARI I TIJ I PREFERUAR.
> GJITHMONE E VINTE TE DASHUREN E TIJ EVA BRAUN T`I LEXONTE DICKA NGA" AI"
> SEPSE TE MOS HARROJME QE HITLER KA QENE NJE GJENI
> GJENIU I EPOKES SE TIJ.......AI DO TE SHKELQENTE PATJETER DIKU
> SEPSE GJITHE PERPARIMI I BOTES VJEN NGA NJEREZIT QE I PERSHTASIN BOTEN VETES DHE JO ATO QE I BINDEN...
> KUPTOHET NUK JAM SIMPATIZANTE E FURRAVE TE GAZIT...POR TEORIA E NAZIZMIT ESHTE ME E PELQYERA NGA TE GJITHE -IZMAT E TJERE...........
> MUND TE KUPTOHET SHUME MIRE NQSE LEXON"WILL TO POWER"
> ...


Zarathustra, me falni por jeni kryekeput larg emrit qe ju mbani. Dhe ja pse :

- _PO HITLERI ESHTE SUPER I NDIKUAR NGA NIETZSCHE_
Jo, aspak kështu. Te jesh i ndikuar nga dikush do te thote te lesh per te rrjedhur ne mendjen tende diçka qe vjen nga nje mendje tjeter. Ne rastin Nietzsche-Hitler kjo nuk qendron aspak. Hitler ishte lexuesi me i keq i Nietzsche-s, dhe eshte turp qe Nietzsche-n e shkrete ta mbajme si udherrefyes te çmenduarive te Hitler-it.

- _SEPSE TE MOS HARROJME QE HITLER KA QENE NJE GJENI_
Sepse te mos harrojme qe Hitler ishte gjeni i se Keqes, dhe ketu ka shume dallim.

- _SEPSE GJITHE PERPARIMI I BOTES VJEN NGA NJEREZIT QE I PERSHTASIN BOTEN VETES DHE JO ATO QE I BINDEN..._
Qe t'i pershtasin boten vetes se tyre apo fateve te njerezimit ? Kesi lloj justifikimesh per Hitlerin, Stalinin, Mao Ce Dunin, Pol Potin, Enver Hoxhen, Millosheviçin, etj, nuk kisha degjuar por u deshet ju qe te marr vesh qe atehere kur mendon se rreziku ka kaluar, atehere jeni me ne rrezik.

- _KUPTOHET NUK JAM SIMPATIZANTE E FURRAVE TE GAZIT...POR TEORIA E NAZIZMIT ESHTE ME E PELQYERA NGA TE GJITHE -IZMAT E TJERE..........._
Eh po kisha degjuar per nazistë shqiptarë, por per nazist*e* shqiptar*e*, kete e mora vesh sot. Pastaj, a mundesh te mi dallosh keto te dyja : furrat e gazit dhe nazizmin ? Ju pelqeni nazizmin por jo furrat e gazit, oh ç'na kenaqe...

- _MUND TE KUPTOHET SHUME MIRE NQSE LEXON"WILL TO POWER"_
Jo, jane shume larg. Nazizmi eshte reklama me e keqe qe i eshte bere ndonjehere Nietzsche-s. Dhe sa keq per mizat pa tru qe bien ne rrjetat e merimangave...

- _LE QE NE JEMI DHE RRACA ARIANE OSE SUPERIORE_
Neve raca superiore ? Çfare dekreti e thote kete ? Po race ariane ç'do te thote ? Cili eshte grupi juaj i gjakut, zj. Zarathustra ? Mos ndoshta nje shkronje e veçante, qe nuk e ka askush ne boten e racave inferiore ? 

- _NAZIZMI ESHTE UTOPIK KJO DIHET ASHTU SI DHE KOMUNIZMI...
JANE TE PAREALIZUESHEM NDAJ DESHTOJNE_
Jo, ato nuk deshtojne ngaqe jane utopike, por sepse ato shkojne kunder natyres se njeriut, sepse ato ngrihen mbi kulturen e urrejtjes dhe vdekjes, dhe jo mbi dashurine dhe jeten. Mos jeni gje nostalgjike per mosrealizimin e ketyre dy mortajave te shekullit te kaluar ? Sepse, nese eshte ashtu, ju kerceni nga njeri ekstrem ne tjetrin dhe pra keni nje amplitude te madhe per shpatullat tuaja te brishta. Nese doni te gjeni rehat, mos rrini ne qoshe te shtratit sepse ka rrezik gjithmone qe te zgjoheni nga nje enderr e keqe dhe te bini ne toke, ose te pesoni nje ftohje graduale per mungese jorgani.

- _MUA PER VETE ME PELQEN TE MENDOJ PER NAZIZMIN
PER LUFTE VULLNET PUSHTET_
Eh po, kur u beme edhe ne shqiptaret te perqafojme nazizmin qe kemi vuajtur aq shume nga nazizmi serb (oh sa keq, ju ofendova me duket termin nazizem duke e shoqeruar me termin serb, por s'kam ç'bej, ashtu eshte), atehere une nuk merrkam vesh gje. Eshte tjeter gje te perqafosh sot nje ish-ushtar gjerman qe kryente sherbimin e tij ne nje zone te humbur te Shqiperise, dhe tjeter gje te perqafosh nje ideologji e cila ka mbjellur ngado dhe gjithmone vetem vdekje, dhe vdekje, e dashur Zarathustra, do te thote mohim jete...

----------


## [xeni]

*Te pakten ne kete pike, jam shume dakord!*


> - _PO HITLERI ESHTE SUPER I NDIKUAR NGA NIETZSCHE_
> *Jo, aspak kështu. Te jesh i ndikuar nga dikush do te thote te lesh per te rrjedhur ne mendjen tende diçka qe vjen nga nje mendje tjeter. Ne rastin Nietzsche-Hitler kjo nuk qendron aspak. Hitler ishte lexuesi me i keq i Nietzsche-s, dhe eshte turp qe Nietzsche-n e shkrete ta mbajme si udherrefyes te çmenduarive te Hitler-it.*


Ke plotesisht te drejte, Highlander. Niçe e ka kritikuar Wagner-in per idete e tij anti-semitiste. Dihet konflikti i famshem Wagner-Nietzsche. Kuptohet qe kjo s'ishte arsyeja e vetme e konfliktit por, ne kete çeshtje, Niçe ka qene kunder. Gjithashtu, ne shume letra, ai shpreh pakenaqesi per sa i perket lidhjes/marteses se motres se tij me nje prej udheheqesve anti-semite. Keto jane fakte prej jetes se tij, te cilat shume mire vertetojne se Niçe s'ka qene pro Nazizmit. Nuk dua te zgjatem me teper, kaq mjafton besoj.

----------


## fotjon

> oh sa keq, ju ofendova me duket termin nazizem duke e shoqeruar me termin serb, por s'kam ç'bej, ashtu eshte)


nuk na ofendon ne perkundrazi na nderon,
ofendon vetem serbet, po ta dish ckane hequr nga L.II.B

madje sot duke bere disa kerkime per harta rashe te ky sit:
shikoje vete  http://www.srpska-mreza.com/library/...-contents.html

----------


## oiseau en vol

Xeni, ju falemnderit dhe faktet qe ju sollet jane plotesisht te verteta. Nietzsche ishte prishur me motren e tij Elisabeth per shkak te antisemitizmit te saj te theksuar. Bile vepra e Nietzsche-s eshte shtremberuar shume kur dihet qe shume vepra te tij jane botuar pas vdekjes (ose gjate periudhes se vegjetimit) te mbledhura andej-kendej nga e motra. Elisabeth arriti deri aty sa t'i dhuronte Hitlerit shkopin e Nietzsche-s, me duket me 1933, me ardhjen ne pushtet te tij.

Kurse per Fotjonin, serbet te mos na preken aq shume sepse ajo qe ka ndodhur gjate dekades '90 ne ish-Jugosllavi ishte as me shume as me pak nazizem i paster. Dhe ngado qe kaperceni lini ca linke qe me ç'duket jane ose propagande ose zedhenese te ideve te tua. Ashtu qofte, por per respekt per bashkebiseduesit mund te na e kursenit ate klikimin mbi linket e vendosura, per shembull duke shkruar diçka vete.

----------


## Era1

> Zarathustra, me falni por jeni kryekeput larg emrit qe ju mbani. Dhe ja pse :
> 
> - _PO HITLERI ESHTE SUPER I NDIKUAR NGA NIETZSCHE_
> Jo, aspak kështu. Te jesh i ndikuar nga dikush do te thote te lesh per te rrjedhur ne mendjen tende diçka qe vjen nga nje mendje tjeter. Ne rastin Nietzsche-Hitler kjo nuk qendron aspak. Hitler ishte lexuesi me i keq i Nietzsche-s, dhe eshte turp qe Nietzsche-n e shkrete ta mbajme si udherrefyes te çmenduarive te Hitler-it.
> 
> - _SEPSE TE MOS HARROJME QE HITLER KA QENE NJE GJENI_
> Sepse te mos harrojme qe Hitler ishte gjeni i se Keqes, dhe ketu ka shume dallim.
> 
> - _SEPSE GJITHE PERPARIMI I BOTES VJEN NGA NJEREZIT QE I PERSHTASIN BOTEN VETES DHE JO ATO QE I BINDEN..._
> ...



*BRAVO ME MIRE SE KAQ PRISHET*




Sa per te pasur nje njohuri keta neonazistet e rinj

Ç'do te thote Nazizem:  Nazi ose Nazizem eshte permbledhje e shkurter (shkurtim) i fjales gjermane Nationalsozialismus , qe do te thote Nacionalsocializem.

Si lindi Nazizmi:
Nazizmi lindi si pasoje e kompleksit gjerman per respektin e rrezuar nga Lufta e Pare Boteroe. Ushtria Gjermane nuk ishte e zonja te pranonte kapitullimin por ndodhi e kunderta, fillaun te ngaterrojne versionin e nje ushtrie ushtarakisht te mundur si viktime te nje tradhetie.Ne kete menyre lindi legjenda e "Dolchstoss" qe do te thote " thike mbas shpine". Nazizmi ashtu si dhe fashizmi moren shume forma te njejta, si psh qendrimi kunder liberalizmit , pacifizmit, komunizmit, demokracise, intelektualeve , te drejtes mes te tjerave,
Pa dyshim nazizmi u fokusua ne racizmin kunder çifuteve dhe jo ne faktorin fetar siç shume vazhdojne te besojne 
Ne fillimet e tij nazizmi doli si idologjia zyrtare e Partise KOmbetare Socialiste e Punetorve Gjerman e njohur si Partia Nazi.
Por thelbi i saj nuk ishte ai i ideve te fillimit , por idete fashiste sipas se cilave Shteti , per te ruajtur ekzistencen dhe unitetin duhet te ishte totalitar.
Per nazizmin , ky argument u shoqerua me racizmin maksimal me superioritetin e races ariane mbi reston tjeter.
Admirimi per forcen e keqe dhe kultin e nje shefi te vetem ishin disa nga mbartjet e tjera te nazizmit.
Situata sociale dhe ekonomike e Gjermanise pas Luftes se Pare Boterore dhe oportunizmi i Hitlerit bene reston e gjerave.
Hitleri dhe Partia Nazi harriten nje mbeshtetje popullore duke e bere euforik popullin me teorine qe Gjermania te sundonte Evropen si hakmarrje per tradhetine qe gjoja i ishte bere Gjermanise ne Luften e Pare Boterore dhe kjo  çoi ne Luften e Dyte Boteroe


Neonazizmi
Eshte levizje qe filloi ne renje te emigracionit dhe veshtiresive per ti asimiluar ato nga pjese te punetorve te rajoneve te ndryshme ne ekonomine europiane;injrimi dhe papunesia : degradimi i nivelit te jetes;dominimi i renies se te ardhurave ; paragjykimet etnike dhe raciste favorizuan duke filluar nga vitet 80 rikthimin e levizjeve autoriatare dhe konservatore te quajtura "neonazizmi"



(Informacion i marre nga nje analize e Nazizmit , Fashizmit dhe Neonazizmit nga Organizata Boterore per Shkaqet e Luftes II Boterore.)

----------


## ATMAN

Mund të përcaktosh – dhe tashmë e kanë përcaktuar – gjenezën intelektuale të 
dy prej ideolo-gjemave që kanë përshkuar në këtë shekull pjesën më të madhe të 
njerëzimit. Megjithatë, ende na kanoset rreziku, a thua se në to, 
prapëseprapë, paskan gjalluar ato ide të thella e të mëdha, prej të cilave edhe sot, të 
ketë mbetur ndonjë grimcë e vlefshme. Është fjala për komunizmin dhe nazizmin. 
Ata nuk meritojnë asnjë nderim e asnjë rehablitim për t’i fisnikëruar, pasi 
secili në llojin e vet, ka fallsifikuar dhe manipuluar me idenë e së Mirës. 

Marksizëm-Leninizmi e shiste veten si trashëgimtar i traditës me zanafillë 
Heraklitin dhe Demokritin. Ai e nxjerr prejardhjen e vet nga Lukreci, epoka e 
Iluminizmit, Hegeli dhe gjithë zhvillimi i shkencës së pozitivizmit. Ndryshe me 
nazizmin, që, sidoqoftë, nuk e ka dhe aq “vulgare” gjenezën.

Nazizmi e konstrukton gjenezën e vet me zanafillë tragjedinë greke, Herderin, Novalisin, Hegelin e interpretuar ndryshe, Niçen dhe, ta pret mendja, e bazonte të drejtën e tij me zhvillimet e shkencave që nga koha e Darvinit. Ky është një iluzion që sjell një rrezik shtesë: kompromentimin e të gjithë emrave që ata përmendin. Do 
rrezikonim nëse do të fajësonim Hegelin dhe çdo filozof apo shkencëtar tjetër nga sa përmendëm, për faktin se na kanë lënë të tillë pasardhës. Megjithatë, janë 
pikërisht këto manipulime dhe fallsifikime, më saktë, monopolizime mbi idenë e 
së Mirës, - shkaku tragjik që ka përcaktuar fatin e veprës së shumë 
shkrimtarëve e mendimtarëve, të cilëve u ra  të krijojnë brenda këtyre dy sistemeve politike. 

Ne kemi përvojën tonë shqiptare, e cila duhet përcaktuar si “e turpshme dhe 
tragjike”, produkti pesëdhjetëvjeçar i së cilës, kur e sheh të shpërndarë nga 
bukinistët, të trishton jo më pak se muranat e ngritura ndanë rrugëve 
automobilistike, në përkujtim të të aksidentuarit. Në të dy rastet, asocacioni të shpie në atmosferën mortore. Në sisteme të tilla vlerash, nuk kish si të ishte 
ndryshe. 

Gjendja shpirtërore e aktivistit të Partisë dallon për nga besnikëria 
fanatike ndaj sistemit. Direktiva “nga lart” rindërton të gjitha polet e mendjes dhe 
perceptimit, gjer në periferi. Si rezultat, gjuha shndërrohet, metamorfozon: 
ajo nuk i shërben më komunikimit apo përshkrimit, sqarimit, por asaj se si 
mund të krijohet lidhje ndërmjet sistemit dhe realitetit. Kësaj gjuhe i përket 
një rol magjik: t’ia nënshtrojë realitetin botëkuptimit. Kjo “gjuhë liturgjike”
, çdo formulim i së cilës shenjon përkatësinë e folësit ndaj sistemit kërkon 
dhe nga bashkëbiseduesi, që edhe ai të përfshihet në të. Fjalët e tij më me 
rëndësi – janë kanosja dhe simbolet e pushtetit. 


Nën pushtetin e ideologjisë është e pamundur të mbetesh i mençur apo 
mendje-kthjelltë. Nazizmi ka tunduar disa mendimtarë të mëdhenj: Hajdegeri, për 
të cilin kam adhurim të pakufi, Karl Shmiti etj., janë, megjithatë, raste 
specifike. Ata, është më saktë të thuash se projektuan tek nazizmi idetë e tyre 
dhe se për nazizmin vetë, këto ide ishin të huaja: antimodernizmi i thellë, 
antidemokratizmi i thellë, nacionalizmi, kthimi në metafizikë, - të gjitha këto 
nazizmi sikur i përvetësoi, por i përvetësoi me atë rezervë, për çka ato 
përbënin vlerë idesh në jetën intelektuale të filozofëve: me rezervën e mendimit, 
thellësisë, metafizikës. Këta filozofë iu dhanë gjithashtu iluzionit të 
gjenezës. 



E meqë jemi te precipitatet, në kulturën tonë të të gjitha sferave ka mundur 
të ngjitet deri te brezi i “Pepsi-Cola-s”, në më të shumtën, vetëm kjo 
tipologji kulture. E di se do të më kundërshtojnë. Po edhe kundërshtimi që mund të 
ma bëjnë, do t’i ketë rrënjët po nga ajo vetëdije precipitatesh. Sepse nuk 
është çështje erudicioni, formimi, refleksioni a ku di unë. Është çështje 
vetëdijeje tjetër, ndjeshmërie të re. Pamundësia ka të bëjë me faktin që vetëdija nuk 
ndryshohet si “njeriu i ri”. Ajo nuk është më fëmijë që të mund të adoptohet. 




nga:Agron TUFA

----------


## ATMAN

Sistemet totalitare

Në këtë tipologjizim, totalitarizmi përbën polin e kundërt të sistemeve demokratike. Sistemet klasike totalitare - nazizmi dhe sistemi sovjetik i Stalinit - karakterizohen nga tiparet që vijojnë:


[Kongresi partiak i NSDAP-së në Nürnberg; Gjermania nacionalsocialiste
paraqet shembullin klasik të sistemit totalitar]

 Ekzistenca e një partie tё vetme, e cila legjitimitetin e saj nuk e përcakton nga zgjedhjet dhe nuk e pranon vullnetin e popullit si barrierë të pushtetit të saj. Nga ana tjetёr, ajo kupton si detyrë të saj ndikimin e vullnetit të popullit duke u bazuar në pikëpamjet e saj vetjake.

 Bazë këtu është botëkuptimi i ngjashëm me atë fetar. Ky botëkuptim merr të drejtën ta quajë veten "të vërtetë" dhe që jo vetëm që e njeh stadin ideal përfundimtar të shoqërisë, por që edhe do ta sjellë pas kalimit të një kohë të caktuar. Thelb i ideologjisë naziste dhe asaj komuniste ishte sundimi i botës nga "raca ariane", më saktë arritja e një shoqërie "pa klasa".


 Pranimi i pikëpamjeve tё pushtetarёve, pёr  qytetarёt në sistemet totalitare ёshtё i detyrueshëm. Atyre nuk iu lejohet të qëndrojnë mënjanë dhe të tërhiqen në sferën e tyre të lirë private. Ata janë të detyruar të përkrahin në mëmyrë aktive pikëpamjet sunduese. Aty ku përkrahja aktive nuk bëhet vullnetarisht, ajo detyrohet nga sunduesit me një sistem të përsosur të mjeteve të ndryshme shtypëse. Meqenëse masmediat në kohën e nazizmit dhe nё stalinizёm ndodheshin nën kontrollin e elitës pushtetare, ato nuk e kanë kryer në asnjërin prej këtyre dy sistemeve funksionin e pritur prej tyre dhe nuk patën mundësi ta detyrojnë identitetin në mes qeveritarëve dhe të qeverisurve, u bë i nevojshëm përdorimi i instrumenteve terroriste shtypëse. Absolutimi brutal dhe jodinjitoz i botëkuptimeve personale arriti kulmin e tij simbolik në kampet e përqendrimit, në shuarjen e jetëve dhe në genocidin ndaj mbi 6 milionë hebrenjve, si dhe në spastrimet staliniste, viktima të të cilave u bënë me miliona njerëz (...).




Sistemet autoritare

Sistemet autoritare janë - e kjo është njëherazi edhe pika e tyre e përbashkët me sistemet totalitare - sisteme jodemokratike të qeverisjes. Koncepti "sisteme autoritare" nuk mund të përkufizohet lehtë, por ai përfshin një sërë qeverish të ndryshme. Në sistemet autoritare bëjnë pjesë p.sh. diktaturat majtiste apo djathtiste ushtarake, karakteristike për shumë vende në zhvillim, si dhe për ish-diktaturën spanjolle të Frankos, Kilin nën Pinoçetin etj.
Në këto sisteme, zgjedhjet janë të manipuluara. Në dallim nga sistemet totalitare, për to jo botëkuptimet, por ruajtja e pushtetit luan rol vendimtar. Në kushte normale lejohet pluralizmi i kufizuar, me kusht që ai të mos sjellë rrezik për sistemin. Mobilizimi i popullit në të mirë të një botëkuptimi të caktuar, i cili zëvendëson rolin e besimit fetar nuk është tipike për këto sisteme. Për më shumë, elita nё pushtet është në gjendje ta tolerojë sferën private, e madje edhe pikëpamjet e kundërta politike të banorëve, me kusht që të mos ushtrohet kritikë publike ndaj qeverisë. Meqenëse nuk ekziston një botëkuptim i përgjithshëm dhe i vetëm i vërtetë, as partia shtetërore nuk luan rol vendimtar dhe shpesh reduktohet në individë të caktuar, ku rol vendimtar luajnë raportet personale të udhëheqësve. Qytetari, derisa nuk bëhet kundërshtar aktiv i qeverisë, në sistemet autoritare i nënshtrohet shumë më pak masave represive dhe terroriste se sa në sistemet totalitare. Kjo për arsye se në sistemet autoritare, ai është i detyruar vetëm ta durojë, e jo ta përkrahë qeverinë.

Ideologjitë dhe lëvizjet totalitare nuk janë të rralla. Ato konsiderohen - sigurisht me të drejtë - si karakteristike për shek. XX. Zhvillimet e kohëve të fundit kanë treguar forcën tërheqëse të sistemeve demokratike dhe na bëjnë të shpresojmë se demokracia parlamentare, nё tё ardhmen do tё shënojë fitore të reja.


[Emil Hübner; nxjerrë nga: Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung: Parlamentarische Demokratie 1, Informationen zur politischen Bildung Nr. 227, 1993]

----------


## oiseau en vol

> [...] Këta filozofë iu dhanë gjithashtu iluzionit të 
> gjenezës.[...]


san-antonio, megjithese teksti eshte i tjeterkujt, mendova te nderhyja vetem tek kjo pike, ne lidhje me Heidegger-in i cili gjoja e paska leshuar veten ne iluzionin e gjenezes.
Duke qene se jam interesuar shume mbi vepren e Heidegger (te cilin e pelqeka shume autori i shkrimit), nuk mund te jem dakort me pohimin e cituar. Heidegger gjate gjithe jetes se tij nuk eshte perzier ndonjehere me punen e races. Vepra e tij eshte larg ketyre puneve racore. Ai e shihte njeriun si nje te tere, si nje qenie e cila eshte autoktone ne toke (dhe jo ne kuptimin e autoktonise qe perdorim sot), dhe qe atdheu i ketij njeriu eshte planeti Toke. Nqs autori i shkrimit do te kishte hulumtuar pak veprat e Heidegger do te kishte rene ne konferencen "Te ndertosh, te banosh, te mendosh", ku Heidegger flet per Katerpjeseshin : toka, qielli, hyjnoret dhe te vdekshmit, te cilet nenkuptojne njeri-tjetrin duke formuar nje lloj katrori te perfshire ne nje rreth ku luhet loja e pasqyres. Secili sheh tek tjetri tre te tjeret. Ky eshte kuptimi heideggerian i qenies se njeriut mbi kete toke, nen qiell, perballe hyjnoreve.

"Marrezia e madhe" (sipas fjaleve te vete Heidegger) qe ai pati kryer gjate viteve te nazizmit (duke qene per dhjete muaj rektor i Universitetit te Friburg, dhe anetar i Partise Naziste deri me 1945), ka qene nje hutim ose endje e verber ne kerkim te nje lloj ringjallje te frymes universitare dhe jo sepse ai mendonte qe kombi gjerman duhej te ishte mbi kombet e tjera.
Gjithashtu referencat e shumta ndaj gjuhes se vjeter sanskritishte (mema e gjuheve indo-europiane) vijne thjesht ngaqe Heidegger mendon qe nqs ne duam te zbulojme thelbin e njeriut, ne duhet te shkojme tek gjuha, tek zanafillat e saj.

Ju uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## darwin

> Si lindi Nazizmi:
> Nazizmi lindi si pasoje e kompleksit gjerman per respektin e rrezuar nga Lufta e Pare Boteroe. Ushtria Gjermane nuk ishte e zonja te pranonte kapitullimin por ndodhi e kunderta, fillaun te ngaterrojne versionin e nje ushtrie ushtarakisht te mundur si viktime te nje tradhetie.Ne kete menyre lindi legjenda e "Dolchstoss" qe do te thote " thike mbas shpine".


Kompleksiteti gjerman?!.. nejse ok, mjafton edhe kjo si arsye.. Tani pyete njecike kete analizen qe ke cituar, cfare armpushimi u nenshkruar ne nentor 1918 dhe cfare gjeten ne tavoline gjermanet me vone, ne traktatin e Versajes?





> Por thelbi i saj nuk ishte ai i ideve te fillimit , por *idete fashiste*  sipas se cilave Shteti , per te ruajtur ekzistencen dhe unitetin duhet te ishte totalitar.


lemsh!

_a) nacional-socializem: Kombi mbi gjithcka!_

_b) fashizem: shteti mbi gjithcka!_





> Admirimi per forcen e keqe dhe kultin e nje shefi te vetem ishin disa nga mbartjet e tjera te nazizmit.



Forca e keqe, si identifikohet ne kete rast ose me mire, cfare e ben te marre emertimin E KEQE?





> Hitleri dhe Partia Nazi harriten nje mbeshtetje popullore duke e bere euforik popullin me teorine qe Gjermania te sundonte Evropen si hakmarrje per tradhetine qe gjoja i ishte bere Gjermanise ne Luften e Pare Boterore dhe kjo  çoi ne Luften e Dyte Boterore



lemsh!

Nuk di nga ta kapesh.. Lufta e dyte boterore u be sepse ashtu e pergatiten ne Versaje fitimtaret, dhe per kete jane paralajmeruar dhe nga ministra te qeverive te tyre.. Asnjeri nuk e vriste mendjen! Rendesi kishte qe Gjermania te shkallmohej e te shqyhej, se c'behej ne Rusi nuk i interesonte askujt.. (tendence qe vazhdon sote e kesaj dite)

Persa i perket euforise popullore, do te bente mire te mesoje dicka me shume rreth viteve 1933-1939 (kur nuk kishte lufte!).

----------

